# Closed



## CyberAli3n (May 20, 2020)

closed


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 21, 2020)

*Opening again because I need help!!*

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

I also added some diys in my island entrance feel free to pick them! Once you tell me your info ill send you the code


----------



## CaveGirl (May 21, 2020)

CyberAli3n said:


> *Opening again because I need help!!*
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020
> 
> I also added some diys in my island entrance feel free to pick them! Once you tell me your info ill send you the code


Hi I’d love to come help, your list isn’t loading for me though?


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 21, 2020)

CaveGirl said:


> Hi I’d love to come help, your list isn’t loading for me though?


I apologize I am having internet problems atm


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

lmk if you still need help when you fix your interneat


----------



## CaveGirl (May 21, 2020)

CyberAli3n said:


> I apologize I am having internet problems atm


No problem at all! About how long will you be on? Or will you be on in a bit because I have some cleaning up to do haha


----------



## TazRy (May 21, 2020)

If you still need help drop us a DM


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 22, 2020)

Hey! Opening up again for those interested


----------



## jo_electric (May 22, 2020)

Your link doesn’t work.


----------



## Tiffany (May 22, 2020)

i cant see your list


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 22, 2020)

I didn't get notifications for this weird. I updated the list. I apologize


----------



## Xdee (May 22, 2020)

Hi do you need still need someone to come water your plants?


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 27, 2020)

Opening again! Because i need help lmao 
too many flowers


----------



## AndrewGK (May 28, 2020)

CyberAli3n said:


> Opening again! Because i need help lmao
> too many flowers



I will come water your plants in exchange for NMTs  PM me if you need me to come over


----------



## dollycrossing3 (May 28, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 28, 2020)

dollycrossing3 said:


> I can help!


Sent you a dm!


----------



## itsjustlew (May 28, 2020)

CyberAli3n said:


> Hello  there! I've been really busy lately and dont have time to water all the plants I have. I never put someone else to water my plants because I am scare of them ruining them but I am taking a leap of faith XD
> 
> I am offering one item from the following list, if you water my plants
> 
> ...


Name:Lew
Island name: Camelot 
Item: purple lace up dress or bathroom towel rack


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 30, 2020)

itsjustlew said:


> Name:Lew
> Island name: Camelot
> Item: purple lace up dress or bathroom towel rack


I am opening again today! Let me know

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

Opening again!
If anyone is interested dm me or reply on the thread


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (May 30, 2020)

Nameiego
Island Name:Konoha
Item:Folding floor lamp, Studio Spotlight


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 30, 2020)

GanonDwarf2 said:


> Nameiego
> Island Name:Konoha
> Item:Folding floor lamp, Studio Spotlight


Dmed you btw!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 30, 2020)

Hello! I would love to help you out!
Character Name: Зои
Island name: Сансет
Which item you want: giant ribbon or inflatable sofa


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 30, 2020)

I still need help lmao today 
anyone else feel free to let me know!


----------



## nearthy (May 30, 2020)

Hello! I’ll come if you can help me too


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 30, 2020)

nearthy said:


> Hello! I’ll come if you can help me too


exchange watering you mean?


----------



## nearthy (May 30, 2020)

Yes that’s what I meant


----------



## CyberAli3n (May 30, 2020)

nearthy said:


> Yes that’s what I meant


then sure!


----------



## CyberAli3n (Jun 1, 2020)

Adding some new items to the list and opening in 2 hours!
If you're interested let me know


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi I'd like to help  

Character Name: Tiffaney
Island name: Nicodranas
Which item you want: Ancient Sashed Robe (or Bun Wig if that's spoken for someone already)

I have one watering can on me, but if it breaks can I buy one from your store?


----------



## CyberAli3n (Jun 2, 2020)

I am opening again! I need atleast 6 people haha 
I added some new items to the list


----------



## SETHr13 (Jun 2, 2020)

Is it still open? If so I would love to come help.


----------



## CyberAli3n (Jun 30, 2020)

I am back and am opening my island rn!
I updated the list
If anyone is interested reply here or dm me


----------

